# Prometheus (Sci Fi film from Ridley Scott)



## krtek a houby (Dec 23, 2011)

Wasn't sure about this initially but the trailer has me in goosebumps


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, looking forward to this as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2011)

Release date?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Release date?



6/8/12, if youd actually paid attention to the trailer.

(might be us date format, so june over there, july here?)


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> 6/8/12, if youd actually paid attention to the trailer.
> 
> (might be us date format, so june over there, july here?)



I'm on my phone so not watching what might be THE most EXCITING TRAILER EVER on here. Thanks though. 8 = August.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2011)

mentalchik said:
			
		

>



Did you like the Alien films then?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on my phone so not watching what might be THE most EXCITING TRAILER EVER on here. Thanks though. 8 = August.



nah - I think that's US date format. Y'know the way they put the month before the date ie 9/11? So 6/8/12 might actually be 8th of june.

it is a cool trailer, though.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you like the Alien films then?



Yup, especially the first one.......and i still think it's one of the best alien creations ever


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 23, 2011)

Would love it to be as good as the likes of Blade Runner, Alien and Aliens... but I just can't see it. Hollywood hasn't made a blindingly good SF for at least twenty years. I imagine this will be CGI overload. If this was made 20 years ago it would have every chance of being awesome but now, nah!


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 23, 2011)

IMDB says 1st June for UK! (and 8th for US)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 23, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Would love it to be as good as the likes of Blade Runner, Alien and Aliens... but I just can't see it. Hollywood hasn't made a blindingly good SF for at least twenty years. I imagine this will be CGI overload. If this was made 20 years ago it would have every chance of being awesome but now, nah!


Yea they just don't seem to be able t create that same kind of atmosphere any more


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Would love it to be as good as the likes of Blade Runner, Alien and Aliens... but I just can't see it. Hollywood hasn't made a blindingly good SF for at least twenty years. I imagine this will be CGI overload. If this was made 20 years ago it would have every chance of being awesome but now, nah!


Starship Troopers is awesome and so is Total Recall. And then there's Robocop, AI, Cypher, Cube, Equilibrium. This looks shit mind.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Starship Troopers is awesome and so is Total Recall. And then there's Robocop, *AI*, Cypher, Cube, Equilibrium. This looks shit mind.



Fuck off.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 23, 2011)

Think I'll start watching the Quadrilogy again in the run up to this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2011)

Starship Troopers is great satire.  This looks good!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2011)

Watched it *rubshands*


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

That's a clever trailer. just enough to completely suck you in.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Starship Troopers is awesome and so is Total Recall. And then there's Robocop, AI, Cypher, Cube, Equilibrium. This looks shit mind.



All of which are good (Not so keen on Equib and Cube) but can't hold a light to the likes of Alien, Bladerunner et al. The 80s to early 90s was a brilliant time for sci-fi. The Thing, Lathe of Heaven, Terminator, Dune, Brazil, Enemy Mine, Akira, The Abyss, and even though it has aged badly, Brother from Another Planet still makes me grin like a fool.

Hollywood is dying on it's creative arse.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

mentalchik said:
			
		

> Yup, especially the first one.......and i still think it's one of the best alien creations ever



Never would have guessed


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry but I think you're talking shit. Nothing is dying. You're being way too dramatic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Yea they just don't seem to be able t create that same kind of atmosphere any more


I will agree with this to a certain extent


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Still, it's a shit trailer. It just shows obvious stuff happening. We have no clue from the trailer about any concepts.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Hollywood is dying on it's creative arse.


 
Game over man, game over!


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 24, 2011)

Trailer channels the Alien films massively. I'm betting this will be a fucking turkey that is from the outset completely hamstrung by the domineering influence of the exec team trying to manufacture a surefire $$$ megabucks hit.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Still, it's a shit trailer. It just shows obvious stuff happening. We have no clue from the trailer about any concepts.



Its high concept dude. Its Alien _before the Aliens._


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Still, it's a shit trailer. It just shows obvious stuff happening. We have no clue from the trailer about any concepts.



I don't want to know about any concepts. That's what the actual film is there for. The teaser is just there to wet your appetite and as a huge fan of the first Alien, it did that for me. It is full of imagery that relates to Alien, in some ways more so than any of the sequels. Expect a full trailer closer to the release date which will give away too much of the plot, as most trailers now do. BTW, in terms of style the teaser pretty close to the original trailer for Alien.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry but I think you're talking shit. Nothing is dying. You're being way too dramatic.



http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/10/movies/10holl.html



> The historical epic about the Crusades, which stars Orlando Bloomand was directed by Ridley Scott, took in just $20 million at the domestic box office, a puny opening for a film that cost about $130 million to make and was supported by a major marketing push



Just one of a thousand different articles you'll find on the same subject. Hollywood is in decline. Fact.

A Good book on the subject:

http://talonbooks.com/books/the-decline-of-the-hollywood-empire

Hollywood is losing billions a year and if the trend continues major film production companies will die. But if you're part of the Hollywood vanguard and know something that many academics and journalists don't please feel free to share.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

.dp


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/10/movies/10holl.html
> 
> Just one of a thousand different articles you'll find on the same subject. Hollywood is in decline. Fact.
> 
> ...


Dude, you gotta do better than an article from 2005 and an attention-vampire hack author if you want to prove your "OMG Hollywood = dead" thesis.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

I think you're mistaken. I never said Hollywood is dead.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Still, it's a shit trailer. It just shows obvious stuff happening. We have no clue from the trailer about any concepts.



Yup. Advert for CGI which we all know already.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Hollywood is dying on it's creative arse.



Whoa, someone just woke up to that one. That doesn't meant that the occasional good film doesn't still happen.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup. Advert for CGI which we all know already.



This isn't the right time to mention AOTC is it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> This isn't the right time to mention AOTC is it?



PM


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> PM



sorry


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2011)

there was a good bit with.... err... no there wasn't


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This isn't the right time to mention AOTC is it?


 
Only if you are a Star Wars bore.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

Reno said:
			
		

> Only if you are a Star Wars bore.



We all are


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Reno said:


> Whoa, someone just woke up to that one. That doesn't meant that the occasional good film doesn't still happen.



Sure, Sunshine sprints to mind for instance but if there was a hay day for good HW cinematic SF films I'd say it was the 80s.

Repo Man, another brilliant one.

edit: that last star trek was good I thought and I don't like star trek!


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Would love it to be as good as the likes of Blade Runner, Alien and Aliens... but I just can't see it. Hollywood hasn't made a blindingly good SF for at least twenty years. I imagine this will be CGI overload. If this was made 20 years ago it would have every chance of being awesome but now, nah!


The Matrix was brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

will there be facehuggers


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We all are



I'm not, I just don't get the appeal of Star Wars. I am however an Alien bore.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Sure, Sunshine sprints to mind for instance but if there was a hay day for good HW cinematic SF films I'd say it was the 80s.
> 
> Repo Man, another brilliant one.
> 
> edit: that last star trek was good I thought and I don't like star trek!


 
I think you need to see more films.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> The Matrix was brilliant.



First one is yeah!



Reno said:


> I think you need to see more films.



Really? When I am lying on my death bed the last thing I want to think is, "Reno said I should have watched more films" 

I am going to have to review my 2012 plan.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

Reno loved Avatar, which means their film opinion isn't credible.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Pocahontas in Space


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> will there be facehuggers



Oh yes. But the film is much more than just the aliens, apparently


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Reno loved Avatar, which means their film opinion isn't credible.



You've become unblocked since I was here last year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

KE has the shittest taste in fillums. He's got a nerve.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Pocahontas in Space



Do you ever voice an opinion that hasn't already been parroted a gazillion times on the Interwebs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

The IMDb-fuelled hivemind


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Pocahontas in Space



Yup, terrible film...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

Avatar was good, I still intend to watch it on mushrooms one day. Sigourney Weaver was phoning it in though


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh yes. But the film is much more than just the aliens, apparently



Remember the giant fossilised alien in the derelict ship in Alien, its going to be about them.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Reno said:


> Do you ever voice an opinion that hasn't already been parroted a gazillion times on the Interwebs.



WTF is up your arse? Fucking sad bastard forum dweebs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

so you came up with Pocahontas in Space on your own then?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know what would lead you to that conclusion, OU other than you trying to start an argument. Is there nothing on TV, no presents to wrap, family to visit, friends to phone?


----------



## Cid (Dec 24, 2011)

I actually looked through a list of sci-fi films from the last 10 years thinking 'nah, must be an exaggeration, clearly forgotten some stuff' and it's just a litany of shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I don't know what would lead you to that conclusion, OU other than you trying to start an argument. Is there nothing on TV, no presents to wrap, family to visit, friends to phone?


what conclusion?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

:yawn smilie:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I don't know what would lead you to that conclusion, OU other than you trying to start an argument. Is there nothing on TV, no presents to wrap, family to visit, friends to phone?



Ignore OU he loves shit stirring just for the lulz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

I love robust arguments with idiots who always check IMDb ratings before watching films. People who think Shawshank Redemption is a good film


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

nm, thread detail...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 24, 2011)

Cid said:


> I actually looked through a list of sci-fi films from the last 10 years thinking 'nah, must be an exaggeration, clearly forgotten some stuff' and it's just a litany of shit.



District 9 was good.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

...Children of Men was even better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

FOKKIN TENTICLES


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 24, 2011)

Reno said:


> ...Children of Men was even better.



Yes, it is good. Especially like the abortive uprising in the refugee camp.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't wait for this film. Shame Alien 3, Alien Resurrection and Alien vs Predator had to come out before it.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

Alien 3 is great, very underrated.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Alien 3 is great, very underrated.



It's no masterpiece, but its an interesting failure and somewhat improved by the alternative cut which makes more sense of the rather dull mid-section.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, the alternate cut is better. I like the bleakness of 3, and Weavers performance. Its not as good as Alien, or as exciting as Aliens but I think it stands up well and I like the fact it attempted to take the films in a new direction.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Actually, it sort of reverts to the first film with just one alien chasing the cast through cramped corridors. The advance publicity promised that Alien 3 would take place on earth and bring back the alien queen. I was incredibly disappointed when I first saw it, but I've come to quite like it since then.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 24, 2011)

It's visually impressive at times.  Like the arrival (very briefly shown) of the Weyland-Yutani ship, to pick up Ripley.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Sure, Sunshine sprints to mind for instance but if there was a hay day for good HW cinematic SF films I'd say it was the 80s.
> 
> Repo Man, another brilliant one.
> 
> edit: that last star trek was good I thought and I don't like star trek!



just watching star trek again now , i love it


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> It's visually impressive at times. Like the arrival (very briefly shown) of the Weyland-Yutani ship, to pick up Ripley.


That's where Fincher comes in, he is a great visual stylist. Another thing that is outstanding about the film is the score by Elliot Goldenthal.

The full documentary on the making of Alien 3 called Wreckage and Rage is really interesting. It finally came out in its uncut version with the Blu-ray release. It's unusually candid about the many things that went wrong during production and there are many people from the crew still very angry with each other and they are not holding back.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

I also like the fact that they kill Newt and Hicks straight away. No messing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Alien 3 is great, very underrated.



I always liked this one more than the second film....the old SNES game was pretty decent too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> nm, thread detail...


You cowardly piece of shit


----------



## strung out (Dec 24, 2011)

Kid eternity does have awful opinions on films


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> You cowardly piece of shit



Nope just don't want a wanker like you ruin this thread with your usual shit stirring.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> Kid eternity does have awful opinions on films



Oh yeah? Name your top ten, lets so how awful my taste is.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 24, 2011)

Alien 3 is irrationally hated though. I've never understood why it gets such venom spat in its direction - it's a very different film to Aliens, but then Aliens was very different to Alien, too, and regardless that's not a reason to despise something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Alien 3 is irrationally hated though. I've never understood why it gets such venom spat in its direction - it's a very different film to Aliens, but then Aliens was very different to Alien, too, and regardless that's not a reason to despise something.



It's far closer to the first film than the testosterone filled second ironically.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nope just don't want a wanker like you ruin this thread with your usual shit stirring.


You say shit stirring, I say challenging your feeble second-hand empire-reading notions about film. Let's call the whole thing off


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 24, 2011)

I mean it's not like it was Alien Resurrection, which even Winona Ryder couldn't save.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean it's not like it was Alien Resurrection, which even Winona Ryder couldn't save.



Don't get me started on that one. I have a mate who thinks the best of the lot and claims to love science fiction to boot!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 24, 2011)

If you'd not seen any of the other ones, or any film remotely connected to them, you might think it was all right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If you'd not seen any of the other ones, or any film remotely connected to them, you might think it was all right.



I should say this person also rates Event Horizon...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I should say this person also rates Event Horizon...


It has it's moments but it's no Sunshine


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Avatar was good, I still intend to watch it on mushrooms one day. Sigourney Weaver was phoning it in though


I've done it and found it underwhelming. 3D on mushrooms is somehow not as awesome as one hopes - you can't see the distorting much in the 3D shapes. I mostly remember being really confused about who was in whose body and crying at the beauty of the sad bits. Walking around after the film had finished was much more fun, it must be said.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 26, 2011)

3D is meant to fool people whose visual perception isn't already being distorted I suppose.

I did have a nasty moment in the IMAX (completely straight apart from one pint of Red Stripe) when there was a 3D trailer on - it was advertising the 3D tech itself, by sending assorted words flying towards you, and I screamed "ahhhh! get out of my face!!!!" and waved my hands in front of me, which got a laugh from everyone else. It _was_ disturbing though and felt like being on some sort of heavy drugs that were also shit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 26, 2011)

That trailer contains so many tropes lifted straight from Alien.

When was the last time Ridley Scott did anything interesting? Last thing I saw of his was that fucking atrocious Robin Hood.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 26, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> When was the last time Ridley Scott did anything interesting? Last thing I saw of his was that fucking atrocious Robin Hood.



Probably Matchstick Men, which coincidentally was the last time Nicholas Cage did anything that was any good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Probably Matchstick Men, which coincidentally was the last time Nicholas Cage did anything that was any good.



Was that before or after Cage did Lord of War?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> That trailer contains so many tropes lifted straight from Alien.



My thoughts too. I love the Alien and Aliens films. Alien 3 is okay too. This trailer is very stunning but needs a couple of hours of good film around it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 27, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> Last thing I saw of his was that fucking atrocious Robin Hood.


That movie was in development hell though. I wish they'd run with the original idea - telling the story from the Sherrif's POV.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 18, 2012)

New trailer just been released!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet 8)


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2012)

New TV spot:


----------



## emanymton (Mar 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean it's not like it was Alien Resurrection, which even Winona Ryder couldn't save.


 
Now I'm aware this will not be a popular view but I prefer 4 to 3.

The best way to approach 4 is to try and forget the other 3 films and accept it for what it is: a silly sci fi romp about space pirates. Then sit back, relax, try not to think too much and enjoy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2012)

How many Prometheus threads do we need?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

As many as we want?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Now I'm aware this will not be a popular view but I prefer 4 to 3.
> 
> The best way to approach 4 is to try and forget the other 3 films and accept it for what it is: a silly sci fi romp about space pirates. Then sit back, relax, try not to think too much and enjoy.


 
My pref is 1,3,2,4. Cameron can't direct for shit and his gungho crap really spoils what should have been an excellent sequel.


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Now I'm aware this will not be a popular view but I prefer 4 to 3.





emanymton said:


> The best way to approach 4 is to try and forget the other 3 films and accept it for what it is: a silly sci fi romp about space pirates. Then sit back, relax, try not to think too much and enjoy.





I think 3 is an interesting failure, somewhat improved by the alternative cut and 4 is a mediocre film with a couple of cool sequences that is ruined by the last fifteen minutes or so.

...and just to be controversial, I prefer the first AvP to both of them. Of course nowhere near the first two and with none of the ambitions of the first three, but I think it's a perfectly decent flick. At least it isn't determined to punish its audience like the 3rd film did and it takes its premise reasonably seriously unlike Resurrection. With fanboy franchises people always go a little over the top when they feel a film isn't worthy of a franchise and wildly exaggerate a films flaws.

The second AvP on the other hand counts among possible the ten worst films I have ever seen at a cinema. It looks like it had the budget of a Friday the 13th sequel and it's the only film among them that I find genuinely unwatchable.

First one is still untouched though and the second one is still one of the best sequels made.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2012)

There's a new trailer out today, and bizarrely C4 have been advertising all week that they will be showing it during the ads between Homeland tonight (21:10). Trailers for a trailer!! I'm thinking I'd have quite liked it if they just stuck to the original trailer as the more they release the more magic it loses and when it actually does come out it'll just be another sci-fi action flick. In today's world it's just about box office takings and the more something is hyped up the more money it makes...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2012)

Will it be worth watching Homeland though?

This is in russian but has some new stuff


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't need to watch it. Just tune in at the right time. My freeview has just lost C4 though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2012)

Won't it be online soon after to watch?


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2012)

Would be a bit of a pointless trailer if it wasn't!!

I don't mind, I've been watching Homeland anyway


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2012)

The reviews are coming in and on the whole they are rather good:

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/prometheus_2012/


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2012)

Oh, is it in 3D?


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2012)

...at least it's actually shot in 3D unlike most releases which are post-conversion jobs. Hugo was shot in 3D and it looked genuinely spectacular (I think the 3D was the best thing about it) . There a few cinemas in London which show the 2D version for the mono-eyed and 3Dphobic.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2012)

I have to put in my contact lenses for 3D and the glasses never fit, so I always start watching 3D films in a bad-tempered fit of pique and resentment, feeling unkindly and ill-disposed towards the film makers for putting me in such an intolerable position.
I hear they now charge 80p for the privilege too. Cunts!


----------



## bluestreak (May 30, 2012)

my girlfriend is, as we speak, watching prometheus at some sort of preview or other.  i am jealous.


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to put in my contact lenses for 3D and the glasses never fit, so I always start watching 3D films in a bad-tempered fit of pique and resentment, feeling unkindly and ill-disposed towards the film makers for putting me in such an intolerable position.
> I hear they now charge 80p for the privilege too. Cunts!


 
Drama queen !


----------



## Ranbay (May 30, 2012)

Book for Sunday 

£14 a fucking ticket in 3D


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2012)

Oh FFS you bunch of stingy whiners, go and see the 2D version then. 

Plenty of cinemas all over London are showing it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2012)

I still remember the halcyon days in Bristol when the Odeon was £2.50, as were concessions at the Wankershed and the Analphoney, and the Cannon was bare three quid.

Nearer London prices now


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2012)

I post a  bit of good news about the film and all people can think of is to complain about cinema prices.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Reno (May 30, 2012)

More like "This is the Internetz"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2012)

Reno said:


> I post a  bit of good news about the film and all people can think of is to complain about cinema prices.


Times are hard and people are feeling fractious.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I still remember the halcyon days in Bristol when the Odeon was £2.50, as were concessions at the Wankershed and the Analphoney, and the Cannon was bare three quid.
> 
> Nearer London prices now


There was an ABC in Leeds, which we called African Bum Cleaners


----------



## stuff_it (May 30, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Book for Sunday
> 
> £14 a fucking ticket in 3D


Tossers, I wonder how much they are charging in MK.... Ah, that's much better - both my local cinemas will let me in for under £8 as a student.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Book for Sunday
> 
> £14 a fucking ticket in 3D



That's cheap I've paid 18 quid for 3D. Cinema prices are a fucking rip off these days...


----------



## Ranbay (May 30, 2012)

Imax was more.....


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2012)

Orange 2 x 1 Wednesdays then innit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 30, 2012)

My ticket at the imax cost £18, a lot to see a film but hopefully the big screen will be worth it.


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> my girlfriend is, as we speak, watching prometheus at some sort of preview or other. i am jealous.


 

you can tell she loves you


----------



## TitanSound (May 31, 2012)

Most reviews trying to compare it to Alien, and saying it doesn't deliver what Alien did. Course not, it's a different fuckin' film


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Most reviews trying to compare it to Alien, and saying it doesn't deliver what Alien did. Course not, it's a different fuckin' film


 

They also all point out that it's a slightly different type of film if you actually bother reading them. The complaints arent that it isn't the same film, but that it has weaknesses in plot, characterisation and dialogue. I haven't seen the film yet, so I would faceplam the reviews till I have. Maybe, just maybe Prometheus is merely a decent summer blockbuster and not the masterpiece fans are hoping for. As soon as reviews aren't 100% enthusiastic, fans like to jump in to discredit its critics. In the end the reviews are largely positive, which is good news. The reviews for Alien were about the same at the time, btw. 

I think comparing the films is perfectly fine considering it's Scott's return to the genre, it takes place in the same world and the publicity has been stressing the similarities with a trailer that is edited and scored to mimic the original Alien trailer.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

This film better be good. I *need* a really good new sci-fi film.


----------



## TitanSound (May 31, 2012)

Reno said:


> They also all point out that it's a slightly different type of film if you actually bother reading them.


 
Up yours. Of course I bloody read them 

I felt they focused more on the fact that it wasn't similar to Alien than anything else. I'm still very much looking forward to seeing it, I've a feeling it's going to be fantastic.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

I just read a few reviews. Oh dear.


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Up yours. Of course I bloody read them
> 
> I felt they focused more on the fact that it wasn't similar to Alien than anything else. I'm still very much looking forward to seeing it, I've a feeling it's going to be fantastic.


 
...but that's not a value judgement, it makes just sense pointing that out considering all the links.


----------



## TitanSound (May 31, 2012)

Reno said:


> ...but that's not a value judgement, it makes just sense pointing that out considering all the links.


 
I know better than to get into a debate about film critiquing with you 

I just call it how I see it.


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I know better than to get into a debate about film critiquing with you
> 
> I just call it how I see it.


 
Shame, I'm really bored at work today.


----------



## TitanSound (May 31, 2012)

Reno said:


> Shame, I'm really bored at work today.


 
More because it's obvious that you're a lot more interested in film than I am. I'd be a push over.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> you can tell she loves you


 
innit. 

anyway, she reckons it's too slow, doesn't have enough story or characterisation, and substitutes special effects for dramatic quality.


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> anyway, she reckons it's too slow, doesn't have enough story or characterisation, and substitutes special effects for dramatic quality.


 
Those were the complaints levelled at the original Alien when it came out (which is not to say that she isn't right.)

Slow is good though. The original Alien is quite slow in the first half and I don't want this to be some frantic action fest.


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> innit.
> 
> anyway, she reckons it's too slow, doesn't have enough story or characterisation, and substitutes special effects for dramatic quality.


 
so sounds like it's a film directed by Scott then

good stuff ​


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> so sounds like it's a film directed by Scott then
> 
> good stuff ​


 
Does it ? I'd say in that regard his films are quite varied and he hasn't made what's thought of as a special effects film since Legend, 30 years ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Up yours. Of course I bloody read them
> 
> I felt they focused more on the fact that it wasn't similar to Alien than anything else. I'm still very much looking forward to seeing it, I've a feeling it's going to be fantastic.



I really want it to be but not expecting it to be. Their digital marketing campaign has felt a little forced to me suggesting the film isn't actually that spectacular...


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2012)

Thanks to a kind urbanite we are going tomorrow  and looking forward to it loads


----------



## krtek a houby (May 31, 2012)

3rd trip to the cinema in as many years. Last year it was Super 8, year before it was Inception. Saturday booked, can't wait!


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2012)

editor said:


> This film better be good. I *need* a really good new sci-fi film.


 Well if this disappoints there's always the new Star Trek film much later this year.


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2012)

Likes event horizon


----------



## Redeyes (May 31, 2012)

Watched it this morning and really enjoyed it. It's no masterpiece, some of the acting is a bit dodgy, but on the whole it's a solid film with lots of stuff that points towards things that will eventually show up in the other films - genesis of the xenomorphs etc. 

The 3D only really adds to the holographic displays and space shots so I wouldn't say is essential to enjoying the film. It looks good viewed either way.


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

T & P said:


> Well if this disappoints there's always the new Star Trek film much later this year.


 
It doesn't come out till next year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 1, 2012)

SEEN IT

its awesome

in a wiggly bodyshock sci fi vista horrible type way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2012)

Off shortly


----------



## janeb (Jun 2, 2012)

Saw it tonight.  Loved the first half, thought it lost internal logic in the 2nd half and some really stupid (plot wise) stuff happened.  Thought it was great to see a proper in space sci fi movie.  Had avoided spoilers and previews so spent all the film thinking Michael Fassbender was actually Julian Sands


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 2, 2012)

I have to admit that I was really looking forward to seeing this and got up yesterday and caught the 1st showing in screen one at The Streatham Odeon (which is a fantasic screen, big and loud and very clear!).

I walked away wondering why did they bother making the film in the first place. The story didn't focus long or deep enough on any of the threads to really grow or develop what started out as some interesting concepts and questions. 

None of the characters had much character, and those that did where cliched and dull and done to death.

I'm still trying to figure out, what appeared to me to be, a massive continuity error between this and Alien. I shall investigate more.

Also, all the 'surprises' were about as surprising a wrapped up bike. There was absolutely nothing I couldn't see coming.

It looked nice....mostly, but even then, it was set in what looked like the Lake District, so at times resembled Doctor Who.

This is what happens when you take a clever haunted house movie and try to give an existential origin story. At one point I was nearly dropping off.....and I never sleep in the cinema.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 2, 2012)

Front Row's verdict was that they'd essentially remade the original, only without the tension.

And that there'd been lots of interesting potential avenues, all of which'd fizzled out to leave an eminently flat / unrewarding ending.

But the landscapes were pretty.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 2, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Front Row's verdict was that they'd essentially remade the original, only without the tension.
> 
> And that there'd been lots of interesting potential avenues, all of which'd fizzled out to leave an eminently flat / unrewarding ending.
> 
> But the landscapes were pretty.


 
Yep, about sums it up.


----------



## spikey_r (Jun 2, 2012)

as a standalone film i would tend to agree that it is a little bit 'flat', but taken in context of being Alien canon i loved it. there are some stunning visuals which are very reminiscent of Alien.

it's more about "who are/were the space jockeys" (just about everybody, including Ridley Scott, has said that. i'm just reinforcing their fact) and how the xenomorphs came to be.

in 3d it is amazing! that was the first film i've seen at the cinema in 3d so i'm probably biased


----------



## Kippa (Jun 2, 2012)

It was more of a scifi thriller than a scifi horror.  If you want cheap gory thrills then avoid, if you want a thinking persons film then you should like it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 2, 2012)

Kippa said:


> It was more of a scifi thriller than a scifi horror. If you want cheap gory thrills then avoid, if you want a thinking persons film then you should like it.


 
the Captain America of aliens moves ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm. 6.8 out of 10 and I'm being generous... on a visual scale, it's fantastic and we saw it in good old fashioned 2D. But the acting (Fassbender channeling Peter O'Toole excepeted) was ropy in parts. Noomi Rapace is no Sigourney Weaver - and she had to carry a good deal of the film. Also, check out the dialogue and the fully fleshed characters in the original Alien (or even Scott's masterwork - Blade Runner) - Prometheus is not a patch on them. Very cheesy dialogue with Idris Elba's character and his crew (another poor token Asian part for Benedict Wong)... lots of motivation for their end choice was missing, IMHO.

That said - the primordial soup aspect creating all manner of lifeforms and the engineer aspect was open for much more questions which the film left tantalisingly un-answered... and that was ok, by me. You can't have the meaning of life served up to you in 2 hours....

In the end, I was reminded of Von Daniken's Chariots of the Gods meets Carl Sagan's Contact meets Herge's Flight 747. Lot's of ideas but no resolution. Perhaps that's the idea, mind.


----------



## LittleSpy27 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wouldn't say it was the greatest sci-fi movie ever, but did the job. Got a bit more out of the plot and stereotype characters the second time round I've watched it in IMAX. Great beginning, pants ending though. But what could be expected from a prequel anyway? Was hoping it would be a bit more original. Oh, well..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2012)

Just went to see it, a good movie but lacks the menace of Alien (David excepted).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if the writer of Lost being involved had anything to do with the shit characterisations and loose endings?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 3, 2012)

The script was a bit disappointing - some of the characters were so unconvincing I'd rather they had cut them out of the film (rubbery Guy Pierce comes to mind, and the crusty geologist too). I don't think it's too harsh to say that Alien Resurrection had better characters. Fassbender is great though - ditto the xenomorphs/special effects.

All in all I enjoyed it and would recommend it to others, but can't help but think it would have been a better film if they had spent a bit more time thinking up some better characters, and being more adventurous with the form of the narrative (making it less linear, for instance)


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2012)

Woke up this morning and watched Alien. Feel much better now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2012)

Going to see this later this afternoon...


----------



## Kippa (Jun 3, 2012)

I just went to see it for a second time last night.  I find it much better with a second viewing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2012)

It would have been a better film if they'd ignored any Alien reference and made a fresh new sci-fi film in which they could explore all the existential questions about mankind's creation without having to funnel it to an Alien shaped hole at the end.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! That was crap!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2012)

Saw it last night, and really liked it, though not unreservedly.

Certainly I think it would have been better without the prologue, the archaeological dig scene and the 'memory' sequence (or at the very least got a better, more natural performance from a less actorly child). And when the onscreen label came up announced a crew of 17, I sensed we might end up with some underwritten parts (and we did). At least in _Aliens_ the likes of Wierzbowski were deliberately put into a well defined background.

Anyhow, I was impressed at how the perceived canon was developed, challenging the supposed foundation myths of this universe, and providing for a discrete truth that works far better than in the AvsP films (and Resurrection). 

The body horror moments were amazing. I like how the tropes of the franchise to which we have in many respects become immune were not revisited, but that instead fresh scares were explored.

On reflection I was surprised that I fell for the same cast-related carpet-pull that was used in the original _Alien_, but I think the power of that particular directorial flourish was a little undermined by the actor in question, who seemed (in the talky moments at least) to perform less well than in those films in which they first came to our attention.

Some of the other actors - Elba, Wong, Harris, Spall - had a lot more to offer than they were given the opportunity to, which was a great shame.

But a much better whole film than I had feared, with moments of great tension and terror, and faithful in spirit to its forebear, whilst offering much for the future.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2012)

Loved it 

just got back now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 4, 2012)

I simplu dread a Blade Runner sequel/prequel. Ridley - NO!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 4, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I simplu dread a Blade Runner sequel/prequel. Ridley - NO!


Let him make it krtek, it's a win win.  If it's shit it's shit, we don't lose any sleep over it.

He's never been as good as Alien/BladeRunner/Legend visually.   Thelma and Louise had probably the best characters, Gladiator the best action but people want that old stuff when he really put the work in and drove people hard.   Even if he does BR and it's shit, it doesn't take anything away from the original*.

*er...5 originals


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I simplu dread a Blade Runner sequel/prequel. Ridley - NO!



Yup I came away with that thought too...bad idea, leave the damn thing alone!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> He's never been as good as Alien/BladeRunner/Legend visually.


 
I'd add The Duellists to that list.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 4, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Hmmm. 6.8 out of 10 and I'm being generous... on a visual scale, it's fantastic and we saw it in good old fashioned 2D. But the acting (Fassbender channeling Peter O'Toole excepeted) was ropy in parts. Noomi Rapace is no Sigourney Weaver - and she had to carry a good deal of the film. Also, check out the dialogue and the fully fleshed characters in the original Alien (or even Scott's masterwork - Blade Runner) - Prometheus is not a patch on them. Very cheesy dialogue with Idris Elba's character and his crew (another poor token Asian part for Benedict Wong)... lots of motivation for their end choice was missing, IMHO.
> 
> That said - the primordial soup aspect creating all manner of lifeforms and the engineer aspect was open for much more questions which the film left tantalisingly un-answered... and that was ok, by me. You can't have the meaning of life served up to you in 2 hours....
> 
> In the end, I was reminded of Von Daniken's Chariots of the Gods meets Carl Sagan's Contact meets Herge's Flight 747. Lot's of ideas but no resolution. Perhaps that's the idea, mind.


yeah ...so much potential  ...but so unsatisfying ..rather a lot of disappointed people in the audience listening to the reactions on the way out  ....

so when is _part deux_ ? ...and the why ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2012)

Tankus said:


> yeah ...so much potential  ...but so unsatisfying ..rather a lot of disappointed people in the audience listening to the reactions on the way out  ....
> 
> so when is _part deux_ ? ...and the why ?



No one looked especially excited when we left the cinema...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it twice, which judging by some of the comments might get me a bit of stick but I did really enjoy it!

I think the problem these days is that no film will ever be considered a success unless that success is translated into box office dollars, rather than it's merits as a piece of artwork (for example, Blade Runner is pretty much my favourite film of all time yet wasn't a box office success and wasn't really appreciated for the great film it is until later on). For that reason, every single film will be hyped up to such an extent that it can only fail to live up to peoples' expectations, and this was hyped up more than most. It had to appeal to the fans, but also to a wider audience and I think it tried to make itself appear a space horror and an explanation to _Alien/s _to the fans, and a sci-fi action film to the wider audience. The reality it was neither.

I do think it was what Scott intended it to be - a sci-fi akin to _2001 _etc that sought to offer an explanation to life on Earth and ask some deep and meaningful questions. I honestly think the decision to make it a prequel to _Alien _perhaps came after the initial idea, possibly something Scott always wanted to do or maybe just to guarantee those box office dollars that could transform it into that all sought after franchise. As much as I welcomed some kind of back story to the Alien films, I don't think the film necessarily needed it. I'm trying to think whether I would have enjoyed the film minus the Alien references and to be honest I think the story and the fundamental philosophical questions it raised would have been strong enough on their own.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2012)

Spoiler



my thoughts are the first scene was the one guy making earth, he took the black stuff as he was either A: caught by the others in the space ship, or :B he was dropped off to start the planet with his DNA


yeah?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2012)

SPOILER TAGS please BOB2oo9.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got back from seeing this. As a 3D luddite this was the best implementation I've seen so far - it actually adds something and goes beyond the end-of-the-pier-pokey-stick-gag, though the problems inherent to the polarised stereoscopic trickery are not resolved in any way.

Worth seeing in any number of dimensions. Don't expect it to be as scary as _Alien, _though.

edit: though some of the sciencey bollocks was cringe-making - I think that's par for the course, but I was still a wee bit disappointed.  the biologists in the room will know of which i speak


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> I honestly think the decision to make it a prequel to _Alien _perhaps came after the initial idea, possibly something Scott always wanted to do or maybe just to guarantee those box office dollars that could transform it into that all sought after franchise. As much as I welcomed some kind of back story to the Alien films, *I don't think the film necessarily needed it*. I'm trying to think whether I would have enjoyed the film minus the Alien references and to be honest I think the story and the fundamental philosophical questions it raised would have been strong enough on their own.


 
I don't think the film _needed_ it, but it definitely helped provide an interesting dummy punch! Sort of a twist middle.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 5, 2012)

Went to see it in 3D at the BFI IMAX today and really enjoyed the experience.
The 3D worked really well, especially for things like HUDs and holographic displays, as well as landscapes etc. I wasn't expecting to like the 3D but really thought it enhanced the experience. Much better than the "duck! it's coming straight for you!" gimmick that a lot of 3D movies have fallen for, 

I think there's been a lot of revisionism about Alien. I cared more about the cat in that movie than I did about most of the crew members.
Prometheus isn't a tension-building horror/shocker in the way that Alien was, it's primarily an SF movie and has a considerably more complex story to tell than "People find ship, alien wipes out almost everyone".

So,yeah, liked it and would definitely recommend the 3D IMAX as the way to see it if you're able.

(There should have been cats in it though)


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 6, 2012)

Went to see it yesterday.......well worth it, loved it !


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 6, 2012)

on the 3D, it was very good, and one of the best 3D experinces I've seen. If only the characters and plot had had as much depth.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 6, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> The script was a bit disappointing - some of the characters were so unconvincing I'd rather they had cut them out of the film (rubbery Guy Pierce comes to mind, and the crusty geologist too). I don't think it's too harsh to say that Alien Resurrection had better characters. Fassbender is great though - ditto the xenomorphs/special effects.
> 
> All in all I enjoyed it and would recommend it to others, but can't help but think it would have been a better film if they had spent a bit more time thinking up some better characters, and being more adventurous with the form of the narrative (making it less linear, for instance)


Misread as rudeboy Guy Pierce - I couldn't really think of a more unconvincing character to that.


----------



## Chz (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought the 3D add-ons weren't all that. And whoever left the 3D thing on for the credits should be *shot*. That being said, I rather liked the movie. It wasn't _Alien_, but I wasn't expecting that. I do admit I left the theatre feeling there should have been something more.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2012)

Chz said:


> I do admit I left the theatre feeling there should have been something more.


 
Of course, that will all be covered in the sequel


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Of course, that will all be covered in the sequel


Ah but that's what everyone thought about the Matrix sequel! If there is the appetite for (and by that I mean it made enough money and enough interest) a sequel, and considering Lost's Damon Lindelof is the writer, expect the sequel to be nothing more than a two hour prick tease with plenty left open at the end of the final installment of the trilogy!


----------



## thriller (Jun 6, 2012)

how long is this? are we talking over 2 hours running time?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 6, 2012)

We went in at 4pm, out at about 6:15. There were trailers (Amazing Spiderman, new Batman, Snow White, maybe one more).
So I'd say just over 2 hrs.
ETA: Google says 123 minutes.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> I do think it was what Scott intended it to be - a sci-fi akin to _2001 _etc that sought to offer an explanation to life on Earth and ask some deep and meaningful questions. I honestly think the decision to make it a prequel to _Alien _perhaps came after the initial idea, possibly something Scott always wanted to do or maybe just to guarantee those box office dollars that could transform it into that all sought after franchise. As much as I welcomed some kind of back story to the Alien films, I don't think the film necessarily needed it. I'm trying to think whether I would have enjoyed the film minus the Alien references and to be honest I think the story and the fundamental philosophical questions it raised would have been strong enough on their own.


 
That is the problem with the film. There was an interesting moment in the beginning of the film where the alien took the potion on the waterfall. Very mysterious and alien in the sense of not our kind of humanity.

However the film turned into an action movie in outer space. It did not follow up on the very alien other race of "engineers".

A lot of the plot was a re run of the original Alien movie.

imo the film is a failure. Its not Bladerunner. Nor is it equal to 2001.

If you want to see a good philosophical sci fi film see Solaris ( the original one)

Ridley Scott is excellant at reinvigorating tired genres. Gladiator for instance and the original Alien. When he tries to do something more meaningful he is not up to it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> That is the problem with the film. There was an interesting moment in the beginning of the film where the alien took the potion on the waterfall. Very mysterious and alien in the sense of not our kind of humanity.
> 
> However the film turned into an action movie in outer space. It did not follow up on the very alien other race of "engineers".


I dunno I think it had enough info on the Engineers to work out what they were up to and how that related to the original Alien film (for me, two separate issues that didn't necessarily _have _to be in the same film, altho I was looking forward to that). I think where the film was more successful was all the issues surrounding David and AI (helped by the excellent portrayal by Fassbender) which to be fair could've been in any film.



> A lot of the plot was a re run of the original Alien movie.


You mean the first part of Alien where they find the eggs?



> imo the film is a failure. Its not Bladerunner. Nor is it equal to 2001.


Not being Bladerunner or 2001's equal doesn't necessarily make it a failure! Sure, it didn't live up to the hype and could've have gone a lot further were it not for the desire to achieve 'franchise status' but I think it was good enough.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> You mean the first part of Alien where they find the eggs?


 
All the way through there were references to the original Alien film.

The ship crew were similar. 
The egg scene.
The 2 guys who get killed first.
The alien in stomach. 
The survival pod fight scene near end of film very much like similar scene in original film
The Ripley character

In fact as I watched this film it got me to remember bits of the original Alien I had forgotten. 

The best bit of film was Fassbender excellant performance.

Also Charlize Theron doing press ups and walking around in tight outfits. She is great as sexy Ice Maiden


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2012)

Yea Charlize doing her sweaty press ups was pretty cool. I'm hoping the "my room, 10 minutes" is included in the deleted scenes!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 8, 2012)

If you listen to sir riddles' DVD commentary of Alien there are a lot of themes that were missed out of that film brought into this one. I can't help feeling the Lost guy as scriptwriter didn't help... I still like it as a piece of epic Sci Fi horror, there hasn't been anything out as good as this in that genre for ages.


----------



## rekil (Jun 8, 2012)

So relentlessly bad it's unreal.


Spoiler



Terrible conspiraloon friendly premise, wobbles along for an hour until there's a spot of sexual harassment which bitches love really and from then on it's one big health and safety nightmare punctuated with plot holes and rubbishness.


At no point does Fassbender look at the camera and say 'and now for the sciencey bit!' but maybe he should have.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Seen twice now. I really liked it more second time. I think the main criticism is that it tries to cover a very deep topic but chucks in some ridiculous bits too. I worry about prequel/sequel films attached to 'classics' but (like Alien Resurrection) you can ignore if you wish  

Liken it to Alien3 which I generally prefer as a stand alone film rather than the third installment. 

The 3D is great (and I am not a big fan) and it is worth seeing on the big screen.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't enjoy this at all. There simply wasn't enough substance to be a thinking mans' sci-fi nor enough action to hold the attention much.

I also thought the 3D was vastly underused and I saw it at the IMAX.

Had high hopes too so was a bit gutted.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 8, 2012)

It certainly didn't match the hype, I would've loved to have seen the film the trailers hinted at. Same old same old 5/10


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> It certainly didn't match the hype, I would've loved to see the film the trailers hinted at. Same old same old 5/10



Fair point. I see few 'blockbuster' billed films that match the hype sadly. My love of Alien meant I was going to be disappointed (regardless of the trailers, which I largely ignored) by any follow up. Will hang on for the directors cut


----------



## Pingu (Jun 8, 2012)

this is the sort of filum that generally appeals to me.

i wil probably go see it over the weekend so will report back as to how mr"generally cant be arsed but likes lasers, monsters and space type shit" percieved it.


----------



## magneze (Jun 8, 2012)

Off to see it on Saturday.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 8, 2012)

Another massively hyped fillum which didn't live up to it.  Gonna file this along with Inception and Avatar in the could-have-been-great-but-weren't pile.

Wouldn't watch again.


----------



## magneze (Jun 8, 2012)

I really liked Inception & Avatar so looking forward to it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2012)

magneze said:


> I really liked Inception & Avatar so looking forward to it.



This is going to blow your mind with awesomeness.


----------



## captainmission (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw it yesterday and thought it was terrible. It was the first film i've seen in 3d, but if anything the 3d just distracted from the otherwise nice cinematography. It had an annoying habit of bring to your attention what ever was in the foreground. Some times that was a character, but more often than not it was a rock or the out of focus roll bar on the moon buggies. At other time it made the film look like a paper cut out diorama.

I mean this video has more depth than the film 

As for the film itself..,


Spoiler



It was a mess: character i didn't care about, a complete lack of tension, whole scenes that have seeming little impact on the next and most of the plot was revealed in the trailer.

The characterisation was woeful. Character seem to lack any consistant motivation. For example the biologist, who attempts to flee the ship, describes a scene as an alien holocaust and runs in the opposite direction of the life-form, is moment latter trying to pet said life form (i'd imagine they'd teach against petting wild animals at biology school). Or the female archaeologist who after david infects her partner (and by extension her) and tries to stop her terminating her alien is then perfectly will to go off and have space adventures with his head in her bag. Now i'd be ok with that if it'd been shown she regard david as a tool under the control as weyland at not having agency. However the movie goes to some length to show she specifically regards david as something more than a tool. She thanks it after rescuing her, apologises after puting david's head in a bag etc.

There almost no dynamic between the crew (especially when compare to the various tensions among the original aliens crew). No -one seems to be particularlly affected by the gravity of the discoveries they're making (apart from the archaeologists) or the horrors they're facing. No one seems to be in charge- Vickers sparodically issues orders which are usually ignored and although supposedly the corperate villian of the piece, comes across as the most sensible and only one with any sense of risk awareness. The captain seems indifferent to the dicsoveries or loss of his crew, and vaugely incompitent. Until mid way through when he (somehow?!?) deduces the alien base is a bioweapon research lab and is willing to heroically sacrifice himself.

The lack of interpersonal dynamics even extends to the relationship between the male and female archaeologist- a couple in a long term relationship. In most cringe worthy dialogue of the film - the scene where female archaeologist says she's infertile (a theme that's never picked up with again in the film)- this illicits no emotianal response from the male at all. It seems like these people have barely met.

There's no presence of any constant threat through out the film. Danger seem to happen and are then forgotten about. The source of danger constantly shifts from virus to proto-alien, too david (ho tbh was more sinister in the promotional video than in the film) to engineer. I wouldn't describe any scenes as scary- the shocks are too telegraphed to be effctive, the elephant man cargo attack scene is more like some thing out of a dumb superhero movie than horror. Even the better scenes like the alien extraction seemed too rushed to be effective body horror and came across as a pale comprassion to the chest burster scene they were referncing.

I know it been lauded as bringing sci-fi back to being about ideas, but the ideas in it are so flimsy. After watching it i found out it was written by the guy who did lost- and it suffers the same problems as lost. It poses mysteries which it never provides answer too, but offers new mysteries in the hope you'll get hooked on these. Like the star maps - promptly forgotten about upon reaching the planet. Why are the engineers leaving these? the maps are made between 33,000bce and 680 ce. Carbon dating of the alien on the base show it died 2000 years ago (so 1st centuary ce). So why were the engineers leaving star maps 6 centuaries after the base had fallen?

For a film supposedly about ideas there's very little discussion about ideas. I only recall two scenes in which they discuss the signifance of the discoveries- both of which undermind the importance of the central idea of the film. The first is acutally some of the better dialogue in the film - david discussing with male archaeologist why humans invented androids. He states because they could. David then states this is a dissapointing thing to hear from their creator. So the film tell us the central question can only be answered in a dissappointing manner. The second scene is between male and female archaeologist - he states she has no need for god now she 's met the creators (remains). She replies who created the creators? Since her motivation for meeting the engineers seems to be a crisis of faith this statement would seem to entirely contradict her motivation.

If anything the film should be called anti-prometheus. The peter weyland TED promo seemed to suggest he wanted to challange the gods and steal fire. In reality what we get is a scared old man begging the gods to extend his life. female archaeologist doesn't want to challange the gods but get validation from as part of some unresolved daddy issues / crisis of faith.

so on the whole i didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2012)

Some good points here (especially the one about the beginning and passage of time). Don't read the link if you aint seen the film, it contains spoilers.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2012)

Just saw it. I kind of enjoyed it, but it's a schizophrenic film. I think the problems kicked in when Ridley Scott got pretentious and decided to turn the screenplay for what was a straightforward Alien prequel into something more "profound", not realising that he's just regurgitating one of sci-fi's most tired cliches. The film tries to do two things and doesn't get into enough depth about either. It still is an Alien prequel (yay!) and it tries to answer questions about our origin, god and get all deep on us (yawn!). The Alien prequel part is great, the 2001/ Quatermass and the Pit/ Chariots of the Gods-part is an old hat and just keeps getting in the way.

There are enough moments there to make the Alien fan's heart leap and the film is never boring, but a potentially great cast is wasted on inconsistent characterisation. It's not that the characters in the original Alien were particularly deep but letting the actors improvise their dialogue made them feel more authentic than those of most genre films. The characters felt like Robert Altman in space. Here the character are either not explored at all or they stand for something 'more" with Rapace's Elizabeth being a half assed attempt at the Jodie Foster character from Contact, without spending the same amount time on her. It's a shame, because she could have been great had the film actually centred more on her. Fassbender is the only one to make an impression.

Some of the action scenes seem oddly curtailed, like the final there-is-a-monster-in-the escape-pod replay from the original. The film duplicates the structure of Alien (so did Aliens) and that was probably on purpose, but it would have played better had the film not gotten tied up in its own pretentions. In Alien everything seemed to have a life beyond the film. There was a whole world, both in terms of its mythology and the characters that was hinted at and therefore felt real. There just isn't the same sense here and the attempts at mystery often felt hokey and forced. Unlike with Alien it feels cynically engineered towards a sequel, rather than being the subtext that makes the film come alive.

That said, I will probably revisit this soon and knowing what I'm in for and with lowered expectations, I will probably enjoy it more the next time round. Visually it's as gorgeous as you'd expect from Scott doing sci-fi and as a prequel, I like that it explores seemingly minor elements of Alien. In it's geekier moments it's almost like a very glossy bit of fan fiction and none the worse for it.

Biggest head scratcher: Why did they cast Guy Pierce as an old guy with crappy old age prosthetics instead of casting an old actor ?

Oh and thanks to the publicity guys for showing us the alien space craft crashing on posters and in trailers.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 9, 2012)

^^Guy Pierce to be in flashback Sequels surely 

didn't like it at all.

Especially the "you don't have to have faith to be a Christian" apologia


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Biggest head scratcher: Why did they cast Guy Pierce as an old guy with crappy old age prosthetics instead of casting an old actor ?


I think they intended (and shot) scenes showing a young Weyland, like in the viral video, but edited them out of the final cut


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> I think they intended (and shot) scenes showing a young Weyland, like in the viral video, but edited them out of the final cut


 
Oh OK, I avoided those because I didn't want to know that much about the film. When someone is really ancient I think it's still better to cast an old actor (like with the character of Rose in Titanic) rather than sticking putty on their face.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2012)

After reading Scott is thinking of doing another Bladerunner movie having seen Prometheus I'm not thrilled to put it politely. Just don't think after this scene that that film needs anything added to it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

That's rubbish though


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> After reading Scott is thinking of doing another Bladerunner movie having seen Prometheus I'm not thrilled to put it politely. Just don't think after this scene that that film needs anything added to it...


 
Just don't watch it when it comes out. Problem solved.

While I think Prometheus is a flawed film, I don't have a problem with it having been made. I still enjoyed it more than most blockbusters I've seen recently.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2012)

Problem solved? Sure and nothing about prevalent cultural frames of reference is ever relevant...the whole 'don't watch it' bollox is redundant.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's rubbish though


 
x 1000 sixth-formers.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Problem solved? Sure and nothing about prevalent cultural frames of reference is ever relevant...the whole 'don't watch it' bollox is redundant.


 
Is that supposed to be a poncy way of telling us that your childhood getting raped ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2012)

that 'tears in rain' bit was shoehorned in by Rudger. good mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> x 1000 sixth-formers.


Rutger Hauer channeling Jim Morrison


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Problem solved? Sure and nothing about prevalent cultural frames of reference is ever relevant...the whole 'don't watch it' bollox is redundant.


Explain yourself


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots of christian guff in this, the christmas tree ffs etc, so like, where are the joos!?



Spoiler



The snake scene reminded me of this.





So

Humans = Nazis.
Aliens = Proletarian Democracy.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Biggest head scratcher: Why did they cast Guy Pierce as an old guy with crappy old age prosthetics instead of casting an old actor ?


Wasn't that a nod to The Hunger and Tony Scott/David Bowie?







Anyway, saw it last night and agree. It looked absolutely wonderful (though they could have made more of the 3D in terms of its potential for being really terrifying), and I enjoyed it, but the characters were patchy, the story neither one thing nor tother and, if there was a message, it was probably dubious.

Glad to see it though, and on a mahoosive screen


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

Why would there be a reference to The Hunger?


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

Mation said:


> Wasn't that a nod to The Hunger and Tony Scott/David Bowie?


 
Why would it be ?


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2012)

Because they're brothers and Tony directed The Hunger in which a young man (Bowie) ages greatly beyond a normal human lifespan using very similar makeup - ie just for the sake of it?


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

Mation said:


> Because they're brothers and Tony directed The Hunger in which a young man (Bowie) ages greatly beyond a normal human lifespan using very similar makeup - ie just for the sake of it?


 
Sorry, I think you are barking up the wrong tree there. I don't think the Scott brothers feel obliged to "reference" each other for no good reason and thematically the films are in no way connected. It may just as well be referencing Little Big Man (more similar old age make up).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

V v tenuous! And pointless


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

Sean Harris has a funny haircut in it. Perhaps it is a reference to David Bowie? He had a variety of strange haircuts over the years.


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Sean Harris has a funny haircut in it. Perhaps it is a reference to David Bowie? He had a variety of strange haircuts over the years.


David Bowie "rocks".
Harris's character says he likes "rocks". 

It's all coming together.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2012)

copliker said:


> David Bowie "rocks".
> Harris's character says he likes "rocks".
> 
> It's all coming together.


 
Just like the whole film is a allegory about, you know, the oppressed proletariat and fascism, because it's got a snake in it.


----------



## captainmission (Jun 9, 2012)

copliker said:


> Lots of christian guff in this, the christmas tree ffs etc, so like, where are the joos!?


 
He toned down the christianity from his first draft which was Alien Vs Space Jesus.



> *Movies.com: *​
> We had heard it was scripted that the Engineers were targeting our planet for destruction because we had crucified one of their representatives, and that Jesus Christ might have been an alien. Was that ever considered?​
> *Ridley Scott:*​
> We definitely did, and then we thought it was a little too on the nose. But if you look at it as an “our children are misbehaving down there” scenario, there are moments where it looks like we’ve gone out of control, running around with armor and skirts, which of course would be the Roman Empire. And they were given a long run. A thousand years before their disintegration actually started to happen. And you can say, "Let's send down one more of our emissaries to see if he can stop it." Guess what? They crucified him.​


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Just like the whole film is a allegory about, you know, the oppressed proletariat and fascism, because it's got a snake in it.


----------



## Mation (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Sorry, I think you are barking up the wrong tree there. I don't think the Scott brothers feel obliged to "reference" each other for no good reason and thematically the films are in no way connected. It may just as well be referencing Little Big Man (more similar old age make up).


Obliged?? I just thought it might be a mildly amusing, family in-joke. And could be completely wrong


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2012)

Did anyone else think in certain bits, "someone has that manga(/hentai)"?


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2012)

Thought it was more scientologists want us dead coz of jesus. Would explain European cast


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

There's no 'me' in 'Prometheus'. Oh, wait, there is. There's no 'us' in 'Prometheus'. Oh, for FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2012)

'cunt'?


----------



## girasol (Jun 9, 2012)

Just watched it, glad we went for the 3D version as that was probably the best thing about it.

I avoided all reviews and this thread before watching it, now I shall enjoy myself reading both.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a friend who thinks its real.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I have a friend who thinks its real.



Hi


----------



## girasol (Jun 9, 2012)

gosub said:


> Thought it was more scientologists want us dead coz of jesus. Would explain European cast


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2012)

girasol said:


>


No seriously. Earth seeding is central to mormonism and scientologists and according to David they were happy with us worshiping them til about two thousand years ago which could be either jesus or mohammad. I but the woman who will be in promethius 2 wears a cross


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2012)

my friend, as it happens, is a close friend of a certain Mr Ike


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> After reading Scott is thinking of doing another Bladerunner movie having seen Prometheus I'm not thrilled to put it politely. Just don't think after this scene that that film needs anything added to it...




wasn't that bit ad-libbed b5 Haur?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> wasn't that bit ad-libbed b5 Haur?


 
Heard varying versions from it was totally made up by him to Scott suggested the lines and Haur tweaked them...but that's not really the point, the film generally...pisses from a great height on Prometheus...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> my friend, as it happens, is a close friend of a certain Mr Ike



Hi


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2012)

But Shirley! films can only piss on films made before them?


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> There's no 'me' in 'Prometheus'. Oh, wait, there is. There's no 'us' in 'Prometheus'. Oh, for FUCK'S SAKE.


Nicked from Linehan? For shame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it and I was pleasantly surprised. It wasn't perfect and i didn't catch some details so i need to see it again (which I resent) but I really enjoyed it. The cinema was almost deserted at half nine on a Saturday night, so I hope that doesn't mean it's a flop as I want to see more.


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just got back from seeing it and I was pleasantly surprised. It wasn't perfect and i didn't catch some details so i need to see it again (which I resent) but I really enjoyed it. The cinema was almost deserted at half nine on a Saturday night, so I hope that doesn't mean it's a flop as I want to see more.


Same. 3d or normal.. My non 3d was mostly empty


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2012)

Really enjoyed that. I'd not seen one of these newfangled 3D film thingies and I liked this one - there weren't all the obvious 'ooh this bit'll make you duck!' bits that you got in earlier 3D movies. I liked the way it tied up with the plot of the first _Alien_ and the slow build-up to the action reminded me of that, too. Didn't like the main woman in it much but the cold robot guy was ace. The bit where he's in the middle of the fucking awesome 3D rotating scale model of the universe made me want to be on LSD. Good film overall.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heard varying versions from it was totally made up by him to Scott suggested the lines and Haur tweaked them...but that's not really the point, the film generally...pisses from a great height on Prometheus...


 

the documentary 'edge of bladerunner' has scott saying haur ad-libbed the lot


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Watched it last night. Thought it was great. Well paced - no looking at my phone to check when it was all over. The 3D was pretty effective too. Amazed at what passes as a 15 these days tbh. It could have ended 10 minutes sooner - those last bits were maybe unnecessary, but the whole was very good indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

Couldn't sleep thinking about the absurdities of the plot. It really has a lot of howlers, plothole-wise. The more I think about the more I think the plot/script is a total stinker and it's saved by the design and direction. Still loved it!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 10, 2012)

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Couldn't sleep thinking about the absurdities of the plot. It really has a lot of howlers, plothole-wise. The more I think about the more I think the plot/script is a total stinker and it's saved by the design and direction. Still loved it!





Spoiler: ESPECIALLY



the black goo elements, which seems to serve the scriptwriters willy nilly to incompetently fill any gaping hole that the screenwriters have dug themselves into. I wasn't surprised that one of the writers wrote for Lost


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

What were the plot holes?


----------



## girasol (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, Noomi plays the 'fighting survivor' well, and that alone was worth watching  She has an amazing body, want! (i.e. want a body like that, not want her ).


Spoiler



Not sure it's physically possible to run like that after cutting yourself open though, not matter how many drugs one takes.


 
It was a bit like watching the girl with the dragon tattoo at that point


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

The whole plot basically!
I shall start another SPOILER thread as there's way too much to discuss.
Hang on, I need breakfast first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

He most glaring anomalies are to with character motivation though


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> Well, Noomi plays the 'fighting survivor' well, and that alone was worth watching  She has an amazing body, want! (i.e. want a body like that, not want her ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
You gotta be fit to dodge a giant space doughnut.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> Well, Noomi plays the 'fighting survivor' well, and that alone was worth watching  She has an amazing body, want! (i.e. want a body like that, not want her ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought that was the least troublesome bit of Hollywood silliness, tbh


----------



## girasol (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He most glaring anomalies are to with character motivation though


yeah, I said that, but Magneze convinced me otherwise, regarding robot boy's motivations.

You know a movie is doing something right when it makes you want to talk about it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> You gotta be fit to dodge a giant space doughnut.





Spoiler



or run along underneath a long thin heavy object instead of dodging to the side


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> yeah, I said that, but Magneze convinced me otherwise, regarding robot boy's motivations.
> 
> You know a movie is doing something right when it makes you want to talk about it?


Not necessarily - people seem to be talking about the things it dd wrong more.
I loved all the David stuf. The most interesting element of the film, bar all the amazing visuals.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler



does this work?


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He most glaring anomalies are to with character motivation though


 

When you're lost in an alien environment and a menacing looking alien snake like thing pokes its head out of the water, you approach it and treat it like it was kitten you've come across on a holiday, rather than keeping you distance.

If you are on an alien planet you take your helmets off asap because the oxygen readings are right, instead of playing it safe.

When you find you are getting some alarming symptoms from an alien infection, rather than going to bed taking a paracetemol you still insist on coming along for an expedition of an alien planet.


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2012)

A lot of these are nitpicks. There were only two things that I couldn't suspend disbelief for by just saying "It's a movie, get over it".

1 - "Father" *facepalm* 
2:


Spoiler



The way Noomi walked in on them in a bloody shift with her stomach stapled shut after running away from being put into suspended animation and they were all like "Hey. S'up?"


 


> When you're lost in an alien environment and a menacing looking alien snake like thing pokes its head out of the water, you approach it and treat it like it was kitten you've come across on a holiday, rather than keeping you distance.


You don't know many scientists/engineers, do you?


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

Chz said:


> A lot of these are nitpicks. There were only two things that I couldn't suspend disbelief for by just saying "It's a movie, get over it".


 

Even by sci-fi horror standards they were all exceptionally dumb moves just to get the characters in peril. It's really not that difficult to re-write something to not make them come across as a bunch of total idiots who shouldn't be let loose in a safari park, let alone an alien planet.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Chz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2012)

But they didn't even *blink twice*! Though I suppose compared to everything else going on, it probably did seem perfectly normal.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler



Taking the helmets off - yeah, that seemed stupid when it happened, but did anyone notice that taking the helmets off was not actually a reason that any character got killed?


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Chz said:


> But they didn't even *blink twice*! Though I suppose compared to everything else going on, it probably did seem perfectly normal.





Spoiler



Cold and calculating IMO. She could have died on the floor in front of them - they didn't care either way - she had no further use.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the helmets off - yeah, that seemed stupid when it happened, but did anyone notice that taking the helmets off was not actually a reason that any character got killed?


 
It's such an old sci-fi movie cliche which is there just so the actors don't have to wear helmets. It's not like the airily designed helmets were an obstruction and couldn't be left on, just in case. At one point Elizabeth thinks they got infected via the air, which while that wasn't the case, is a possibility.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler: spoiler



Liked the brief glimpse of a 'xenomorph' in the mural.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

One thing





Captain Hurrah said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the brief glimpse of a 'xenomorph' in the mural.


 
Much of Prometheus is built around a sequence from the original Alien screenplay which got dropped for time and budgetary reasons. It was an exploration of an alien pyramid which looks just like the one in Prometheus, which is full of hieroglyphs and murals showing the xenomorph's life cycle. The egg chamber was originally located in there. It's previous prequel, AvP also took off from that scene, though didn't follow the Giger designs unlike this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

A friend wrote a critique, mainly from a scriptwriting point of view here:
http://jaredkelly.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/thoughts-on-prometheus.html?m=1


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend wrote a critique, mainly from a scriptwriting point of view here:
> http://jaredkelly.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/thoughts-on-prometheus.html?m=1





Spoiler



This kinda fails by comparing it to Alien in a cack handed way. It's a different film for a start. He also romanticises Alien. The B-movie cannon fodder are all there in Alien too.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

So you can't see the difference of how the characters are handled and written and performed in Alien as opposed to the cack handed way they are handled in Prometheus, which is what he is mainly on about ?

Mind, why am I even surprised ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda fails by comparing it to Alien in a cack handed way. It's a different film for a start. He also romanticises Alien. The B-movie cannon fodder are all there in Alien too.


I can remember all of the characters in Alien. They were b-movie characters but they had presence and distinction. Can't say that about Prometheus.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can remember all of the characters in Alien. They were b-movie characters but they had presence and distinction. Can't say that about Prometheus.


I watched it last week. I disagree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> I watched it last week. I disagree.


about what? do you mean you can't remember the characters in alien? What a thing to say!


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can remember all of the characters in Alien. They were b-movie characters but they had presence and distinction. Can't say that about Prometheus.


 
I'm not even sure they even were B-movie characters. Alien was originally written as a B-movie, but what makes it great is that it isn't executed like one. Ripley was something quite new in sci-fi films, reflecting issues of feminism and gender equality of the 70s. Had she been a stereotypical B-movie character she would have been the busty eye candy who is there to get in peril and be rescued.

The acting was naturalistic in a way that compares to Robert Altman films, because the actors got to improvise their scenes, something rather unusual for a genre film. They felt like they had lives that went beyond the requirements of the plot. In Prometheus almost everything the characters do is (often clumsily) in service of the plot, which makes them no more than two dimensional pawns.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> about what? do you mean you can't remember the characters in alien? What a thing to say!


No, I can remember them. They have similar characteristics to what that reviewer was deriding Prometheus for.


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2012)

I've seen Alien about 8 times, and I can only remember Ripley and John Hurt. Alien wasn't that strong on characterization, unlike Aliens.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm, I thought both did a good job, though Aliens had quite a forgettables


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Hmm, I thought both did a good job, though Aliens had quite a forgettables


Oh certainly not everyone was remarkable. I just remember more than two characters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2012)

i remember with fondness all the crew in Alien


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2012)

Chz said:


> I've seen Alien about 8 times, and I can only remember Ripley and John Hurt. Alien wasn't that strong on characterization, unlike Aliens.


Plenty of characterisation in Alien's deleted scenes, but sacrificed cos of time constraints, pacing etc.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i remember with fondness all the crew in Alien


 
Me too. With the possible exception of John Hurt who has the least screen time, I think they all are quite distinctive characters played by some of the finest character actors of the time.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

copliker said:


> Plenty of characterisation in Alien's deleted scenes, but sacrificed cos of time constraints, pacing etc.


 
It's not that much. The more important scenes that were cut can be seen in the alternative cut and there are some deleted scenes on the DVD/Blu-ray of Alien. They don't add that much


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

Chz said:


> I've seen Alien about 8 times, and I can only remember Ripley and John Hurt. Alien wasn't that strong on characterization, unlike Aliens.


 
Unlike the economic, naturalistic approach to characterisation in Alien, the grand standing, quip happy dialogue of Aliens has dated that film rather badly. Ridley Scott just got the perfect cast together and let them get on with it and each actor brings something special to their role. With the exception of Hendriksen and Paxton, I don't think the supporting cast of Aliens is in the same league.

With the exception of bland pretty boy Logan Marshall-Green, Prometheus has a great cast but the film gives most of them little to do. The excellent Scottish actress Kate Dickie (Red Road, Game of Thrones), rhubarbing away in the background.


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2012)

I wouldn't question that the acting is better in Alien (if only because Aliens is so over-the-top cheezy, but that's why it's a great movie too). But there just isn't that much screen time for them.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it's physically possible to run like that after cutting yourself open though, not matter how many drugs one takes.


 
I thought that too!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 10, 2012)

I enjoyed the movie but by the end I kept rolling my eyes at it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 10, 2012)

Reno said:


> One thing
> 
> Much of Prometheus is built around a sequence from the original Alien screenplay which got dropped for time and budgetary reasons. It was an exploration of an alien pyramid which looks just like the one in Prometheus, which is full of hieroglyphs and murals showing the xenomorph's life cycle. The egg chamber was originally located in there. It's previous prequel, AvP also took off from that scene, though didn't follow the Giger designs unlike this.


 
I've never seen either of the AvP films.  They don't come recommended by the people I know who've seen them.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I've never seen either of the AvP films. They don't come recommended by the people I know who've seen them.


 
Apparently one isn't allowed to say it on an Internet forum but I don't mind the first AvP film. It's silly but inoffensive fun. I find it more enjoyable than Alien3 and a better film than Alien Resurrection and it throws the fans a few bones. The film was already hated before its release but its nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be.

AvP2 however genuinely is one of the worst films I have ever sat through in a cinema. It's incompetent on almost every level and appears to have the budget, plot and ambition of a Friday the 13th sequel. Much of the cinematography is so dark, it's impossible to make out what goes on but then that may be a blessing


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 10, 2012)

Meh, both AVP films are fun if you like watching aliens go on the rampage killing people, just don't expect great acting or story lines!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> Apparently one isn't allowed to say it on an Internet forum but I don't mind the first AvP film. It's silly but inoffensive fun. I find it more enjoyable than Alien3 and a better film than Alien Resurrection and it throws the fans a few bones. The film was already hated before its release but its nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be.
> 
> AvP2 however genuinely is one of the worst films I have ever sat through in a cinema. It's incompetent on almost every level and appears to have the budget, plot and ambition of a Friday the 13th sequel. Much of the cinematography is so dark, it's impossible to make out what goes on but then that may be a blessing


 
I didn't mind the first one. Like you say, it is what it is. But yes, the second one was shit. For some reason, the hospital scene really disturbed me.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 11, 2012)

Spoiler



1.If you are a female captain who has inherited her father's exaggerated survival complex to the extend that your room is a self contained lifeboat...

Why would you install a medpod thing that is only calibrated for men

2. What ultra high tech company would design a life saving device that couldn't go 'oh its a woman' and quickly change settings?



Too many incidents in this film so blatantly designed to create situations for their own dramatic sakes.
Worse crime when they weren't logical. Detracted from what had potential to be a good film.


----------

